# All The Info About Shalamar Medical College!



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

**established *in 2009

**location *shalamar link road, just about 3,4 km from lahore cantt and uet
*
*affliations : *with *uhs, pmdc,** educational commision for foreign medical graduates *& *imed.
*and dont forget the board of trustees of shalamar medical college sits in *lums *so it is afflitiated with *lums *in a way !
*
*hospitals: shalmar hospital, *located with the college..one of the oldest hosp of lahore established in 1982..its a 500 bedded class A hosp and offers free treatment to poor people, works under business hospital trust.* 
fouji foundation hospital, *located on bedian road.

**faculty: *all the faculty is genrally good.,.with HODs havn experience of above 30 years. the principal ( prof dr ZAHID BASHIR) was the ex VC of AGHA KHAN MED UNI. 
*
*financial assistance: *assistance is available both on merit base and on need base. on merit base scholor ship is given to students in 1st merit list, they should get the form of financial assistance nd submit it,, assitance given is normallt around *1 lac to 2 lac 

*hostels: *BOY'S HOSTEL is loacted in the heart of lahore cantt on sher khan link road near girja chowk. its a fine place to live at with park , paf market, paf cinema , pizza hut, MALL of LAHORE all at walking distance form hostel ,2 boys share each room, there is a dorm room where tv is present , ac's are allowed .mess is good as boys themselve decide the menu.
GIRL's HOSTEL is loacted at ALI INSTITUTE near KALMA CHOWK ...2 to 3 girls share each room.

Hostel construction has started in the college premices..it will complete in a year or so !

**campus : *undoubtly shalamar has the best campus in all medical colleges. 4 floors, cafe in the basement..2 elevators, 1 auditoruim..4 lecture halls..the campus is centrally air conditioned..nd last but nt the least the building is beautiful :cool!:

**results:* it is due to the great results which shalamar has shown in last 3 years in the annual professional examiantions held by uhs that shalamar has reached this level..last year the 1st year mbbs showed 99 % result which means only 1 suppli..a girl in the 2nd year IQRA ARSHAD got 1st position in UHS.

**sports: *every year a sports day is held and proper matches are held between all the classes. table tennis is the most popular game ..teams of other medical colleges are also oftenly invited. badminton tounament is also held..cricket is also played oftenly last year 1st year won the cricket tournament ..

**events:* the most awaited event is the* bornfire *..it is full of singing performances..nd all other things..days like mango day, welcome parties are held..last year the new 1st year was given lunch. but college needs some new events..hopefully dis year new events will be held. TRIP is another awaited event. last yr 3rd yr and 1st yr went to muree for 2 days and 2nd year went to islamabad.

**Student bodies*

Sports Committee
Literary Society
Debating Society
Magazine Committee

Dramatics Society
Music Society
Arts and Photography Club

these bodies are still new but they will definetly get better with time..
*i hope u will enjoy the post *


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

hey do you have any idea when the second list of smdc wil be displayed?? on their website it says k it would be displayed today but so far it hasnt been posted....


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

It will display on 6 november


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

bkn said:


> hey do you have any idea when the second list of smdc wil be displayed?? on their website it says k it would be displayed today but so far it hasnt been posted....


waiting list displayed !


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Great post Salman! :thumbsup:


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

Rehan said:


> Great post Salman! :thumbsup:


thanx dude


----------



## pkstar (Nov 17, 2012)

Admission time shalamar is taking Rs.703750/-. Please tell me What is their exact fee for the remaining 2nd,3rd,4th and final year?Thanks


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

in 2nd yr it will b around 650,000 ,every year 10% increase..


----------



## Goldy (Sep 11, 2013)

i guess SMDC is the which suits me !!! i wish if could get admission in there! (in sha Allah)


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Goldy said:


> i guess SMDC is the which suits me !!! i wish if could get admission in there! (in sha Allah)


yeah SMDC is pretty good...
you'll get in if your aggregate turns out to be around 81%...no less than 79%


----------



## faith (Jun 5, 2013)

do they have BDS ? if yes is 75% got a chance at shalamar?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

No shalamar is not offering BDS at the time

Sent from my Lumia 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## faith (Jun 5, 2013)

ok so what about 75 % for mbbs? i dont think this is safe at all.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah because last year shalamar's merit turned out to be near 79%
You can try in fmh, akhter saeed or cpmc



Sent from my Lumia 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

what is the total fee at shalamar +hostel and mess??? Is it a better option than FMH?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

rabi said:


> what is the total fee at shalamar +hostel and mess??? Is it a better option than FMH?


It sure is. Even, it's merit is higher than FMH.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

masterh said:


> It sure is. Even, it's merit is higher than FMH.


and what is the fee at shalamar for hostilites??? plz tell...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

rabi said:


> and what is the fee at shalamar for hostilites??? plz tell...


Fee is 7 Lakhs for the first year and then Rs. 6,50,000. Hostel Charges would cost you around 12000 Rs. per month including Rent, Electricity, Laundry, Room Servicing, Meals and Occasional Transport Charges. Rooms are Bi Seaters and Single Seaters. Single Seaters have the same room rent as Bi Seaters but, they are purely given on merit. For females, the hostels are inside the campus, just adjacent to the college building. Boys Hostels are off campus. But, they have their own transport service. The college hostels are brand new. It's inauguration is actually on 1st November.


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> Fee is 7 Lakhs for the first year and then Rs. 6,50,000. Hostel Charges would cost you around 12000 Rs. per month including Rent, Electricity, Laundry, Room Servicing, Meals and Occasional Transport Charges. Rooms are Bi Seaters and Single Seaters. Single Seaters have the same room rent as Bi Seaters but, they are purely given on merit. For females, the hostels are inside the campus, just adjacent to the college building. Boys Hostels are off campus. But, they have their own transport service. The college hostels are brand new. It's inauguration is actually on 1st November.


That's the hostel fees you're talking about, right?
What's the total/tuition fees for Shalamar?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

7 Lakhs for the First Year and then, 6.5 Lakhs subsequently. Also, there is a conditional 10% increase in fee every year, but that's not applicable to those, who can't pay the additional fees and are under financial/need based assistance.  Merit scholarships of 1.5 to 2 Lakhs are given to those students who are ranked top 10 in each class. For the merit based, 1st 10 students of the Admission Merit List are automatically given these scholarships and if they are financially not sound, they can get additional scholarship under financial assistance. In the subsequent years, these merit based scholarships are given to the top 10 students as per marks in Professional Exams. So, there are a lot of incentives as well.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

That means final year fee would be 8.5 lakh+hostel charges( if one doesn't gets financial assistance or scholarships)...And I have heard that fees of private medical colleges will increase this year due to new taxes imposed by the government....My aggregate is 81.98%...what are my chances of getting financial assistance?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

You are a good fit for financial assistance. Plus, if by any means you can't pay the hike in fees, you can demand a waiver through financial assistance scheme. Nearly 50% students of Shalamar are benefiting from these scholarships.

There was a proposal of 5% government tax, in the budget but, it wasn't approved. Not that, I know of. Also Shalamar gives a lot of financial assistance, welfare the students so, it qualifies for withholding tax exemption. You shouldn't worry about it.

And, the 10% increase is conditional. They may or may not charge it. That depends on yearly committee decisions. In the last years, there was a lot of need of money because of new hostel construction, new lecture halls etc. But, now as that's done. They may discontinue this policy. If not, then you always have the option of financial assistance. You can qualify for it, provided you fill the forms with the admission forms. About the top 10 merit based scholarships, that would be a bit difficult because last year all those went to 82.5%+ UHS aggregate kids. That depends on who makes it to the top 10, to qualify for automatic scholarships. But, if you make it to the 1st Merit List, you can write a letter to the principal demanding merit based scholarships as well. Options of Financial Assistance is always available, you'll probably be fit for scholarship upto 1.5 lakhs or 2, depending on your financial situation.

So, you basically have three financial help options:

1- *Automatic: *Top 10 students
2- *On Demand Merit Based: *Available to students who demand merit based scholarships, having made it to the _First Merit List.
_3- *Financial/Need Based: *All admitted students qualify for this type. You need to fill the forms, your financial condition will be evaluated. A Student Affairs Financial Agent will pay a visit to your house to verify everything. Then according to that, you'll be given need based scholarships upto 2 lakhs.

Additionally, you have the option of paying fee in 3 installments. 1st installment is 50% of the total fee and the other 2 are 25% each, with a gap of 3 months. 90% students pay in installments. It's easy for parents too. I too pay in installments. 

This is the financial assistance form, which you will be required to fill along with your admission application.
http://www.smdc.edu.pk/FAForm.pdf


----------



## arfasafet (Jul 17, 2013)

hey / do you take fedrAL OR NTS TEST for admissions in mbbs
uhs gave me green signal
regards


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

arfasafet said:


> hey / do you take fedrAL OR NTS TEST for admissions in mbbs
> uhs gave me green signal
> regards
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't get it.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

masterh said:


> You are a good fit for financial assistance. Plus, if by any means you can't pay the hike in fees, you can demand a waiver through financial assistance scheme. Nearly 50% students of Shalamar are benefiting from these scholarships.
> 
> There was a proposal of 5% government tax, in the budget but, it wasn't approved. Not that, I know of. Also Shalamar gives a lot of financial assistance, welfare the students so, it qualifies for withholding tax exemption. You shouldn't worry about it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Masterh you relieved much of my tension


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Then, there is "*Shalamar - LUMS Student Leadership Program Award*" which is given to those students who excel in academics and research nationally or internationally. It is given to position holders of UHS Prof exams, top 3 positions and covers the whole tuition fee for the year. Full waiver. Then there are 75% and 50% tuition waiver awards given to students who excel in research.

And, believe me every year people get those scholarships. They are awarded these scholarships in a ceremony infront of the parents and faculty. The inaugural ceremony was however, in front of the whole college.


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> Then, there is "*Shalamar - LUMS Student Leadership Program Award*" which is given to those students who excel in academics and research nationally or internationally. It is given to position holders of UHS Prof exams, top 3 positions and covers the whole tuition fee for the year. Full waiver. Then there are 75% and 50% tuition waiver awards given to students who excel in research.
> 
> And, believe me every year people get those scholarships. They are awarded these scholarships in a ceremony infront of the parents and faculty. The inaugural ceremony was however, in front of the whole college.


Asalamu Alaykum
I've read a lot of your posts and respect your views. I just wanted to ask you whether students graduating from Shalamar Medical College are easily given jobs. I know there have been no graduates yet. I'm just thinking that people are obviously going to value an MBBS degree from KEMC more and other medical colleges. But do you think Shalamar graduates will the top preferrable doctors among the private institutes? Wouldn't CMH graduates more liable to get jobs, atleast within Pakistan? Don't get me wrong. I do believe Shalamar is getting better than CMH.

Also, in CMH can you pay fees in installments?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

In the medical community, Shalamar has more respect than any other private medical college under UHS. Firstly, the results of Shalamar are better than CMH or FMH. Another thing that works in Shalamar's favor for jobs is its faculty and their respected references. Our teachers are the senior moat teachers in Pakistan. When they recommend you, everyone will be interested in you. These are the people who made KEMU what it is today. That's one thing that CMH clearly lacks, it lacks legends. Their faculty is unknown and their students can't usetheir references in open job market. Thirdly, Shalamar has its own post graduate training program, you can even do specialization here. While, CMH doesn't support its students for post graduate training. Thirdly, medical community, Shalamar Hospital and even, Fatima Memorial are the most respected private names. Shalamar being the oldest private hospital in Lahore, has the best doctors in Lahore. And with this faculty, you can even use their references in US or UK. 
The whole medical community knows that, our patient exposure is the highest in private sector today, CMH's BDS and MBBS students see 6 Lakhs patients per annum, while Shalamar's MBBS students alone see more than 7 Lakhs per annum. We see poor patients, just like those of government medical colleges. While in CMH, you see upper AMD lower middle class. Here, we see poor, rich and middle class all. Mostly poor, as more than 80% patients here are treated free just like government hospitals, and they are more than willing to allow us to perform any examination or procedure on them for hours without any problem. But, in CMH patients don't really allow you to touch them and they can't even wait a second longer. Hence, patient exposure is less. And, the medical community is well aware the impact of this limitation on medical education. 
This is not the case with Shalamar. It's patient exposure is more in line with government hospitals.

- - - Updated - - -

Hence, Shalamar's graduates will be in far better position to get jobs, insha Allah than CMH. Even students of FMH and Sharif have better patient exposure than CMH. Shalamar however, has the most number of patients for medical teaching, followed by FMH.

- - - Updated - - -

No, CMH doesn't allow installments. Not that I know of.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

What was last years closing merit of first merit list?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

It was 80%+


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

masterh your points are actually convincing u know.but still my dad is going to confirm these things from one of his doctor friends..u actually changed my mindset about cmh and shalamar also..but i confirmed this thing from cmh face book page and there they said that they do take their students for postgraduation.don't know whats going to happen:?


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> In the medical community, Shalamar has more respect than any other private medical college under UHS. Firstly, the results of Shalamar are better than CMH or FMH. Another thing that works in Shalamar's favor for jobs is its faculty and their respected references. Our teachers are the senior moat teachers in Pakistan. When they recommend you, everyone will be interested in you. These are the people who made KEMU what it is today. That's one thing that CMH clearly lacks, it lacks legends. Their faculty is unknown and their students can't usetheir references in open job market. Thirdly, Shalamar has its own post graduate training program, you can even do specialization here. While, CMH doesn't support its students for post graduate training. Thirdly, medical community, Shalamar Hospital and even, Fatima Memorial are the most respected private names. Shalamar being the oldest private hospital in Lahore, has the best doctors in Lahore. And with this faculty, you can even use their references in US or UK.
> The whole medical community knows that, our patient exposure is the highest in private sector today, CMH's BDS and MBBS students see 6 Lakhs patients per annum, while Shalamar's MBBS students alone see more than 7 Lakhs per annum. We see poor patients, just like those of government medical colleges. While in CMH, you see upper AMD lower middle class. Here, we see poor, rich and middle class all. Mostly poor, as more than 80% patients here are treated free just like government hospitals, and they are more than willing to allow us to perform any examination or procedure on them for hours without any problem. But, in CMH patients don't really allow you to touch them and they can't even wait a second longer. Hence, patient exposure is less. And, the medical community is well aware the impact of this limitation on medical education.
> This is not the case with Shalamar. It's patient exposure is more in line with government hospitals.
> 
> ...


Thank you. You've convinced me. I'm going to show this to my dad who's utterly in favour of CMH. See if that changes his mind. 
Also, do you think I'll get in with 80.4%?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

CMH doesn't have a facebook page, not at least an official one. CMH is recognized for FCPS training but, they only allow army officers and commissioned personnel to train there. 

CMH-LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE

Here is a link of CMH's own website and they have listed FCPS training for their students in future plans and OPTIONAL. Now, if you ask me, I am a person, whose whole family is either doctors or army officers. CMH would never allow civilians to get training alongside army cadets and army environment, because of security issue and because it has never happened before. Even the NUSTIAN Cadets (civilians) who are studying in Army Medical College have this limitation on them. You can be hired by CMH only as demonstrators after graduation, but Shalamar will also prefer its own graduates for Demonstrator Positions. CMH allows house job to its students because that's mandatory for registration. Shalamar offers positions for post graduation in Shalamar Hospital, Fauji Foundation Hospital and it has an agreement with AKU, Karachi as well, for post graduate training. The agreement is mutual. Shalamar prefers AKU graduates over others, we have a bunch of them doing their post graduation in Surgery, Orthopaedics and Medicine programs. And, they will mutually prefer Shalamar's graduates over others. 

Plus, Shalamar has a very good relation with all major hospitals in Lahore. As I said, it's a very respected name. 

Shalamar has its own Nursing College, FCPS Postgraduate training, MRCS/MRCP training and further and it has it's own Allied Health College too.

- - - Updated - - -

Honestly, my father didn't want me to go to CMH. Because, he already knew these factors.


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Thankyou masterh you've really convinced me. I was going to go for CMH but I'm seriously considering Shalamar now. But my father has heard from a few colleagues of his that CMH is a better option because its reputation and ranking is better. But I think these things don't matter, what matters is clinical exposure and Shalamar is better that way. CMH is really good infrastructure wise, will you please elaborate on the infrastructure in Shalamar and the environment of the place. Is it conservative or anything?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Let me clear you on that one! 

Reputation wise, in the core medical community, Shalamar is better than any. Even FMH is a better option than CMH, when it comes to medical community, because of faculty. About ranking, Shalamar has been showing better results than CMH over the past 3 years since it came into being. About infrastructure, Shalamar easily has the best building and college campus in Pakistan for a medical institute. You come visit it, I am sure, you'll forget everything. Most people don't know anything yet about Shalamar, that is why they don't have any idea how exceptionally good it is. Those who know it, do not look elsewhere. They don't know anything about it because it's just 4 years old, in comparison to CMH which is 8 years old. I bet, those who are saying all this haven't even visited CMH or Shalamar ever. These are just myths. And, you know, this year we had a team from Stanford University School of Medicine's Dept of Neurosurgery visit us, in our campus, and they literally said, "_You guys have a better campus than Stanford". _This year a delegation came from University College Dublin, Ireland, and they were extremely impressed with the infrastructure. I recommend, your father should come visit Shalamar and I am dead sure, he'll be rooting for it too. God, even the bathrooms here are air conditioned so, are the corridors, let alone the areas of study. 

About the infrastructure, this facebook page will give a better idea about Life in Shalamar.
https://www.facebook.com/shalamarians.official

- - - Updated - - -

It is not at all conservative. Infact, CMH is known to be strict on students and pretty meticulous about discipline. They even have a dress code, sort of an informal uniform, like you are supposed to wear white Shalwars and other stupid funny things. Shalamar is although, very strict about discipline, but it's generally pretty liberal. You have the liberty to go anywhere, do anything you like. Professors are very friendly and, the environment is a mix of KEMU, LUMS and AKU, because our Professors are from AKU and KEMU, pretty senior legends. Our administration is from LUMS, so you'll have the feel of all these combined. 

I suggest you visit the campus and see for yourself. Although, we are not having classes these days, because of prep leaves, but you can visit it, just to have an idea. Shalamar is culturally diverse and, the students are pretty open minded.

- - - Updated - - -

And, again about the ranking, you can see the post I made (Post # 69 on this thread http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ege-merit-admissions-2012-will-you-get-4.html) on the exam pass rate of Shalamar v/s CMH v/s FMH, which is considered as the measure of ranking. Shalamar has beaten both FMH and CMH there, Alhumdolilah.  See for yourself, it will clear a lot of myths and, is a testament to the fact that medical education is indeed better in Shalamar than both of these.


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot! That cleared any remaining doubts I had. So Shalamar it is  IA I should be able to get in with an aggregate of 84.6, praying that I do. Actually I live in Cantt so I've seen both colleges and just by looking at them I thought CMH was better  But I'm opting for Shalamar now. Will visit both colleges soon and see for myself.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Damn Masterh, you're starting to convince even me to give Shalamar preference over CMH


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Have you seen Shalamar from inside?  You should! You should have seen it from the outside, because they haven't opened admissions yet. Outside the campus isn't as attractive, because there are poor people living in the radius of Shalamar, unlike in CMH where it is located in the area, where only generals could afford to live. That's what's good about Shalamar, it gives you a feel of government like patient exposure. Poor people make excellent patients for medical education. They all are treated for free, just so that they'll allow medical students and PGR's to train on them under supervision of professors, which helps them in getting more attention and, the cases are generally better treated because of multiple opinions. But, the building of Shalamar, is literally the best. You should come inside the building!

- - - Updated - - -

You have good chances, you might even end up getting a scholarship. But, your aggregate is also good enough to ensure an admission in government medical colleges. 

AbraDabra, you have an aggregate good enough to ensure admission in government medical colleges too. Count on that! 

- - - Updated - - -

CMH's MBBS Block is 2 stories, and Shalamar's MBBS Block is 5 stories (Including Basement). CMH's different areas like Library, Admin Block and Cafeteria are far flung and you need to walk in the sun, to go from one block to another (Funnily, it's bad for girls as they tend to get tan) . In Shalamar however, everything is inside one huge building, only and only for MBBS student, the building and facilities for BDS students will be their own, in their own building (their building is going to start getting constructed/renovated, in the area of nursing hostels, as the nursing hostelities are being relocated to the newly constructed hostel adjacent Shalamar's MBBS block). 

The MBBS block has two cafeterias, a student entertainment center (which has carrum boards, table tennis tables, sofas, pool tables are ordered as well), boy common room, girls common room, auditorium, 5 lecture halls (1 under construction), library is exclusively for MBBS students, BDS students will have their own library, PGR's have their own library and Nursing and Allied have their own library and stuff. There is a patient simulation room, for BCL and ACL training. CMH's IT Lab and Library is in the same room, while Shalamar's library is bigger and it's IT Lab is in a different area and bigger, just for MBBS students. There are Labs, Museums, Demonstration rooms, Audio Visual Learning Rooms, IT Lab and many other things, in the same building only for MBBS students. Then, we have *elevators/lifts *to take us from one floor to the other. There are two open elevators and 1 for emergency. There is also a bar be que area on roof top for student parties, mostly that area is used for carnivals and grand birthday parties. We don't need to share anything with anyone, unlike in CMH where there is a common library, common cafeteria and common other stuff.

Everything in Shalamar, is in one building to prevent students from wasting time, going from one block to another. Elevators are there to save you from cramping your legs climbing stair halls. The whole building is centrally air conditioned and heated. In summers, the AC's work and in winters, the heaters work.


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Haha I'm totally convinced now! Government colleges? I'm praying that I get in but I'm not counting on it to be honest. Scholarship? I guess I'll have to take a look at the opening merit of Shalamar for last year because I don't know it at the moment. Thankyouu 
And AbraDabra what's your aggregate? If you dont mind sharing it


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

85.3%. Yours?


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Mines 84.6% You will get into a government college I think!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Eman, for information about scholarships, I suggest you see post # 22 and #26 of this thread.


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Okay I will!


----------



## kurayamikimmi (Dec 2, 2012)

What is the least UHS aggregate needed to apply for Shalamar?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Least to apply is 60% but, least to get admitted is very high.

- - - Updated - - -

_For reasons, I'll be off MedStudentz for a while. Will talk to everyone next month Insha Allah. Best of Luck to everyone!_


----------



## double A (Oct 18, 2013)

*Hife Quran*

Salaam to all,
I got 79.2% aggregate, and I love to get admitted in SHALAMAR Medical college, can anyone tell me the Last year merit of the said medical college?
Also I wanted to know if there is HIFZE Quran Test weight age for admission in there as that may take my % beyond 80?
Is HIFZE Quran Test weight age taken into account in any other Private medical Colleges?

and a side question (but important no doubt) 
Anyone got Idea about Government Institutes offering PHARM-D & Physiotherapy , if their list is available (it will be handy )


Thanks for reading


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes hifz-e-quran are given 20 extra marks included in their HSSC score. [Im talking about govt. colleges]. Not in private colleges though AFAIK
The final date for that has passed though, i think.


----------



## double A (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes you are Right , but I think there is a New Rule by UHS now that only 80% above students are allowed to give Hifze Quran Test, but I have just below 80%,
But what I need to know is that shouldn't the Private Medical colleges also take Hifze Quran weightage in consideration ?
Do they Conduct any test?
Or Should i just add 20marks to my FSc marks myself and show them my Hifze Quran Certificate as that will upgrade me from 79.2% to 79.96%


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

do they take donations?If so,how much?plz tell!!


----------



## kurayamikimmi (Dec 2, 2012)

The selection criteria as given on the site is :




Matric or equivalent 10%
F.Sc / A-level 40%
* Provincial / Federal Entry Test / SAT-II 50%*

For the provincial part , do they take the 50% of your UHS mcat aggregate marks?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

madysj said:


> do they take donations?If so,how much?plz tell!!


No shalamar strictly follow merit. 
Like other pvt colleges shalamar dont take any donations or extra aid or any such thing

- - - Updated - - -



kurayamikimmi said:


> The selection criteria as given on the site is :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it's your uhs mcat marks


----------



## nida (Nov 29, 2012)

*Admission In SMDC*

hey my aggregate is 85.8 .can i get admission in smdc and can you plz tell me what kind of questions do they ask in interview

- - - Updated - - -

hey my aggregate is 85.8 .can i get admission in smdc and can you plz tell me what kind of questions do they ask in interview


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

nida said:


> hey my aggregate is 85.8 .can i get admission in smdc and can you plz tell me what kind of questions do they ask in interview
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> hey my aggregate is 85.8 .can i get admission in smdc and can you plz tell me what kind of questions do they ask in interview


Sure you will easily get in and you have great chances for government too.
They will ask you general questions not relating to science or something.


----------



## nida (Nov 29, 2012)

thnx


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

I have applied in CMH, FMH, and Shalamar, got called by the FMH people today. CMH is looking rather out of proportion in my case with a UHS Aggregate of 80.8%. So can i get accepeted into Shalamar? I did qiute well in the interview, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Ahmad Zia said:


> I have applied in CMH, FMH, and Shalamar, got called by the FMH people today. CMH is looking rather out of proportion in my case with a UHS Aggregate of 80.8%. So can i get accepeted into Shalamar? I did qiute well in the interview, any help is much appreciated.





if you got call for interview you have chances to get in shalamar.
But remember one thing this interview owe no wieghtage, its just a way to judge your confidence level and personality skills 





Sent from my Lumia 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

1st list is out for shalamar...how many vacating their seats?? because the top ten are within the government merit.


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

first merit list of shalamar is out. it starts from 88 and ends at 83.45%.
my aggregate is 81.7%. what do you think wouls i be able to make it into?


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

guys!!i dont know why youre so excited about coming to shalimar....im a 2nd year student myself and im telling you its one of the worst med colleges out there.the faculty sucks. the HODs dont give us time and the hospital itself had a small patient variety.....i guess what the worst is that we have such a poor alimini base and almost zero chance of going to the us for specilization


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

danger boy said:


> guys!!i dont know why youre so excited about coming to shalimar....im a 2nd year student myself and im telling you its one of the worst med colleges out there.the faculty sucks. the HODs dont give us time and the hospital itself had a small patient variety.....i guess what the worst is that we have such a poor alimini base and almost zero chance of going to the us for specilization


Shalamar isn't that good. 
But I thought you were a 2nd year student at SZKMDC


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

danger boy said:


> guys!!i dont know why youre so excited about coming to shalimar....im a 2nd year student myself and im telling you its one of the worst med colleges out there.the faculty sucks. the HODs dont give us time and the hospital itself had a small patient variety.....i guess what the worst is that we have such a poor alimini base and almost zero chance of going to the us for specilization


Man if you can't help anyone plz then don't discourage people....on one side u say u r getting admision in AKU,Shifa and CMH and on other thread u say that u r a 2nd year student at shalimar then u told someone that u study in 2nd year MBBS at Aheikh zaid...plz don't discourage anyone that's too bad..Sorry if you didn't like my suggestion...


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

LMAO!!! dude youve got it all wrong. i was an skzmdc last year and was later promoted to the 2nd year....now ive left skz. people need to know the truth. trust me 

- - - Updated - - -

oh i get get it. you guys must be confusing me as 2nd year shalimar student because of my previous post. I ment skzmdc before too!!!

- - - Updated - - -

oh i get get it. you guys must be confusing me as 2nd year shalimar student because of my previous post. I ment skzmdc before too!!!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

danger boy said:


> LMAO!!! dude youve got it all wrong. i was an skzmdc last year and was later promoted to the 2nd year....now ive left skz. people need to know the truth. trust me
> oh i get get it. you guys must be confusing me as 2nd year shalimar student because of my previous post. I ment skzmdc before too!!!


No I think you are a troll. I think I have you figured.


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

danger boy said:


> LMAO!!! dude youve got it all wrong. i was an skzmdc last year and was later promoted to the 2nd year....now ive left skz. people need to know the truth. trust me
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


So where are you studying now bro? :roll:


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Geulanee said:


> So where are you studying now bro? :roll:


Hold on, give him some time to make up his mind.


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

ahahhaha. sonnen you seem like a cool guy. unfortunately there arent many dudes in paki land like you. when college starts youll find fixis and bollywood lovers to be in abundance......as to where i study. im an aku student. i havent used this site for a long time  ....brought back alot of memories...who knew trolling could be this much fun


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

danger boy said:


> ahahhaha. sonnen you seem like a cool guy. unfortunately there arent many dudes in paki land like you. when college starts youll find fixis and bollywood lovers to be in abundance......as to where i study. im an aku student. i havent used this site for a long time  ....brought back alot of memories...who knew trolling could be this much fun


It's a shame there aren't more people like me. Everyone here is so butthurt. Most don't have a sense of humour or get basic internet humour or even dumb jokes.
Bollywood, yuck. 
Trolling can be fun, but someone has to be able to figure out what you are doing.


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> It's a shame there aren't more people like me. Everyone here is so butthurt. Most don't have a sense of humour or get basic internet humour or even dumb jokes.
> Bollywood, yuck.
> Trolling can be fun, but someone has to be able to figure out what you are doing.


I don't think they have experienced the internetz like you guys have.


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah. thats why you gotta get the hell of pakistan ASAP. unfortunately giving the steps aint gonna guarantee you a residency in the states...even if you get 99% in all the steps. youre gonna need to do clinical rotations and research publications. i maybe able to hook you up in that respect ..... if youre looking to get straight in to research during the first year (which almost all aku students do) then i can put you on a team here and you can communicate with them through skype or whatever....if you wana know more just message me or add me on fb


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

danger boy said:


> yeah. thats why you gotta get the hell of pakistan ASAP. unfortunately giving the steps aint gonna guarantee you a residency in the states...even if you get 99% in all the steps. youre gonna need to do clinical rotations and research publications. i maybe able to hook you up in that respect ..... if youre looking to get straight in to research during the first year (which almost all aku students do) then i can put you on a team here and you can communicate with them through skype or whatever....if you wana know more just message me or add me on fb


I wanna escape from Pakistan as well, so so bad. But I can't tell if you're being serious or not.



Geulanee said:


> I don't think they have experienced the internetz like you guys have.


Yo listen up, I have been to 4chan and Reddit so these n00bs and trolls best be careful cause I am the big man around these parts.


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

i get what youre saying. i wouldnt trust myself either if i were you .i guess theres only one way to find out  isnt there a way i can message you directly on this stupid *** website? ill send you a few links...


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

danger boy said:


> i get what youre saying. i wouldnt trust myself either if i were you .i guess theres only one way to find out  isnt there a way i can message you directly on this stupid *** website? ill send you a few links...



Dude you can pm me.


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

kk


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

danger boy said:


> i get what youre saying. i wouldnt trust myself either if i were you .i guess theres only one way to find out  isnt there a way i can message you directly on this stupid *** website? ill send you a flinks...


Dangar Boy, stop trolling people. If you're from Shalamar, tell me your name ill come see you and, will solve your problems. Grow up dude, to me, I don't even think you're from SKZMDC. Some place else you were saying you got into AKU, then somewhere you said you're from Avatar Saeed. Are you in some kind of complex or is this your usual self, maniac perhaps? 

Stop it and leave the thread. Keep the discipline of this forum intact.


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

can anyone help me please??
my merit is 81.7. can i make it :?to shalamar?


----------

